# Will I lose my tracker?



## Boockle (21 Jul 2010)

Hello,

I bought an apartment 5 years ago and I'm on a tracker with BOI. I was a first time buyer.
I've decided to emigrate so I will be letting the apartment.
I was wondering will this breach the terms of my tracker mortgage?  

Thanks


----------



## aristotle (21 Jul 2010)

More than likely it will. Read the terms & conditions of your mortgage contract?

You also need to notify revenue to stop mortgage interest relief as well as register as a landlord and such.


----------



## Boockle (21 Jul 2010)

Thanks Aristotle, I'll check it out.


----------

